# Notebook-Kaufberatung



## schleckerbeck (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Notebook zuzulegen. Da ich aber einen Mac möchte, aber dennoch nicht auf Windows verzichten kann, hab ich mir gedacht, das MacBook mit Intel Prozessor Core Duo zu kaufen (gibt's für 1079€ beim Apple Store). Jetzt meine Frage: Läuft Windows stabil, und natürlich auch schnell auf dem MacBook? Was haltet Ihr generell davon?

Meine zweite Alternative wäre halt, auf ein MacBook zu verzichten, und mir ein "normales" Notebook zu kaufen. Auch da jetzt die Frage: Rendiert sich ein Core2Duo schon, oder doch lieber ein CoreDuo? Gibt's irgendwo (außer bei chip.de) eine Übersicht der gängigen Notebooks in der Preisklasse 1000 - 1200 €? Oder könnt ihr mir ein Model empfehlen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!
sc.


----------



## Bailor (16. Oktober 2006)

also wenn dich die grafik-chips (spiele...?) interessieren, gibts bei http://www.notebookcheck.com/ schöne vergleichstabellen...


----------



## schleckerbeck (16. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Gute Seite, werd ich mir gleich mal durchschauen!


----------



## schleckerbeck (16. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einem MacBook? Wär über ein kurzes Statement sehr froh!

Welche Marken an Notebooks wären denn zu empfehlen, bzw. welche Modelle?

Danke, sc.


----------



## Iceripper (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe schon mal 1-2 Tage an einem MacBook gearbeitet.
Wenn du es ein fehlerfreies Modell ist, (kein Random Shut Down etc.) ist es für diesen Preis aufjedenfall ein gutes Notebook.
Ich persönlich bleibe lieber bei meinem PowerBook da ich diese Glossy Displays absolut nicht mag.
Bei den MacBook ist zu beachten, das die Interne Grafik Karte nicht der Bringer ist.
Also wenn du mal etwas aufwendiges unter Windows spielen willst, ist das nicht das richtige für dich.
Allerdings sind Features wie der neue MagSafe Netzteil Anschluss aufjedenfall eine sehr sehr gute Inovation!

Bei der Leistung, kommt es allerdings (noch) auf die Verwendete Software an.
Viele Sachen gibt es bisher nur als Power PC Lösung, sprich diese Umgebung wird per Rosetta emuliert, was bei Photoshop einen Geschwindigkeits Einbruch mitsich bringt.
Bei einem Mac kann ich nur empfehlen, das es ab 1 GB RAM anfängt interessant zu werden 

Mfg Andy


----------

